# Re-heating soft cooked eggs?



## JustJoel (Apr 16, 2018)

Can I make soft cooked eggs in the evening, refrigerate them unpeeled, then heat them in the morning in water heated to, say, 90°F without cooking the yolk?


----------



## caseydog (Apr 16, 2018)

Wow, you hit me with a question I can't begin to answer. I think of soft cooked eggs as one of those things you do in minutes, and then eat them. 

I can't think how I would do that, and not take at least as long, if not longer than just cooking the soft cooked eggs from scratch. 

This should be a very interesting thread. 

CD


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 17, 2018)

Sometimes things are just too complicated to do in the morning.  So I could see just re-heating.  Get up a few minutes earlier? That too could be  complicated.    My definition of soft cooked is to boil/ simmer  6 minutes and they're done.  It may take half that long to just get the water up to temp, so what's a few more minutes. 
You could set the eggs on the counter the night before so they are room temp in the a.m.


I have read if you poke a hole in an egg (top end) with a pin,  you can microwave them/ or re-heat in this instance.   I've never chanced creating an explosion, so I wouldn't  know in real life.  I think microwaving would over-cook the yolks anyway?


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 17, 2018)

Poached eggs can be stored in water and reheated the next day for Eggs Benedict for example. Just transfer the cooked eggs to warm water. I've done it for a large brunch and it works really well. 
I don't see the point in saving soft boiled eggs in the shell for the next day.


----------



## inchrisin (Apr 17, 2018)

I'd try it.  I see a lot of videos recommend shocking your egg and leaving it in water overnight in the fridge.  Bon Appetit has a video on it.  Maybe it should be a touch under cooked when you shock it.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Apr 17, 2018)

From the view of a chemist, here is the experiment I would do.  Cook 2 eggs the way you think you would want to eat them.  Crack one and confirm it is cooked to your liking.  Take an instant read thermometer and insert into the other.  Record the temp. Cook more eggs to the same doneness and refrigerate. Then you can heat water (sous vide) to that same temp, place your refrigerated eggs in that water and determine how long it takes to come to temp.  It should not cook any further than already done.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 17, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> *Can I* *make soft cooked eggs in the evening, refrigerate them unpeeled, then heat them in the morning in water heated to, say, 90°F without cooking the yolk?*


 
Hi, Joel.You *could* soft cook them the night before, but I wouldn't expect them to be anything like fresh the next morning.  I wouldn't do that, for what it's worth.  You're only cooking for two, right?  Seems a whole lot easier just to spend 6 minutes or so to soft cook a few eggs in the AM and serve right away rather than cooking them and refrigerating overnight...letting them come to room temp in the morning....heating water and temping it to "90F".....and hoping the yolks are not way overdone by the time they are served.  I don't really get making soft cooked eggs in advance, to be honest...


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 17, 2018)

That would be a tough thing to try and get the heat to permeate the already semi cooked egg just enough to warm the yolk but not cook it...it's hard enough when the white is raw, let alone already cooked..


----------



## buckytom (Apr 17, 2018)

Too much trouble.

This is like asking for fast food faster.


----------



## Just Cooking (Apr 19, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Poached eggs can be stored in water and reheated the next day for Eggs Benedict for example. Just transfer the cooked eggs to warm water. I've done it for a large brunch and it works really well.
> I don't see the point in saving soft boiled eggs in the shell for the next day.



I have done the same, many times, for small crowds (4 or 5 couples) of guests.. Saved kitchen time away from them.. However, I'd not do it for only us or 2 couples...

Ross


----------



## roadfix (Apr 19, 2018)

I've taken soft boiled eggs from the night before and taken them to camp the next day to put in a hot bowl of ramen.   They warm nicely in the hot broth without further cooking the yolk.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 19, 2018)

roadfix said:


> I've taken soft boiled eggs from the night before and taken them to camp the next day to put in a hot bowl of ramen.   They warm nicely in the hot broth without further cooking the yolk.



Good camping idea RF. 
I almost always just slip a broken raw egg into the boiling ramen. The noodles and egg seem to need the same amount of time to  each cook perfectly.


----------

